
‘The system is broken’: Ray Dalio fears a return to the 1930s - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/feb/09/ray-dalio-billionaire-hedge-fund-capitalism
======
zepto
Interesting piece until the guardian adds this random piece of dismissiveness
at the bottom:

“Theirs is that old, radically conservative, message: everything must change
so that everything can stay the same.”

Which is the opposite of what he is saying.

The press are political actors. Until they admit that they too are responsible
for creating the system as it is and critique themselves, they are just as
dishonest as any other politician.

~~~
Clubber
A different view is the press, at least the most popular press, are corporate
actors, and so are nearly all federal level politicians. It's not so much that
the press are spewing political propaganda as the press and the politicians
are both spewing corporate propaganda.

~~~
zepto
What is the word ‘corporate’ adding to this?

The guardian’s propaganda is weirdly leftist for corporate propaganda.

------
totalZero
Honestly, it wouldn't be bad for the world economy if China were to sell some
US Treasury bonds and bid yields a little bit. The smart way to avert the time
bomb that is the US equity market is to take a little bit of pain now in a
controlled and manageable fashion, in order to avert an eventual uncontrolled
crash.

It does seem that people are getting more militant, more aggressive, more
angry these days. Kind of makes me wonder how bad the world could get in a
sharp downturn like what we saw about a century ago.

------
SkyMarshal
Here is Ray's actual blog post referenced in the article:

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-how-capitalism-needs-
refo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-how-capitalism-needs-reformed-
parts-1-2-ray-dalio/)

